# Pac-Man Wall Decal !?



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

..and


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

http://compare.ebay.com/like/330817578554?_lwgsi=y&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar

Goggle Pacman wall mural. Lot's of hits came up.


----------



## craftymom07 (Jan 17, 2013)

*A little late*

I know I am a little late but I saw a post on www.bgdecals.com with a pac man wall decal. I just checked their site and couldnt find it. It looks like they have more "home" stuff now. I bet if you emailed them they might still sell them.


----------



## henrylarry6 (Nov 2, 2012)

My advice is to do a search online for wall murals or wall decals. I'm sure someone out there has a pac-man one, I'm just not sure you'll find one that’s big enough to cover a whole wall. I've used Wall Pops for my decals in the past, maybe they have some. Check them out and best of luck.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I am guessing he got his brother something else for Christmas?


----------

